# Thousand Islands, NY smallmouth guide



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a smallmouth guide for the Thousand Island’s region? Plenty listed online, but was wondering if someone had personal fishing experience with a specific guide.

thanks!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Can't help Redhawk, but I'll be following. A friend and I have been talking about taking this trip.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

You dont need a guide up there. 
I can point you in the right direction. Pm me if need

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, but not taking a boat. We are doing a week long trip around New York. Baseball hall of fame , Saratoga racetrack, Watkins’s glen, and the one day of smallie fishing are all on the agenda.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

What dates are you going up ? We just rented a house in Clayton that has its own dock and will be there in june with a boat in tow . Have been going up there periodically for almost 50 years and if your up there when we are can show you some of the sites and maybe a take fishin trip or show you where to rent a Boat .


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the offer but we are going late July/early August.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

look up Smallmouth Crush, Travis Manson.


----------

